# Ragwort: dangerous to dogs?



## Cinnamontoast (25 June 2011)

Took Bear to the vet this morning as he'd been throwing up for over 24 hours. He's had an anti-emetic and is brighter and feeling hungry but is extremely subdued.

I was weeding earlier and noticed a little ragwort plant near the fence line where Bear sometimes eats grass. . Is it dangerous to dogs? The vet said his symptoms were like poisoning and I know all about liver damage due to ragwort.  

I reckon he'd be a lot sicker if he had ragwort poisoning, he's bright and hungry now.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 June 2011)

Poor Bear I doubt its Ragwort as its very bitter and usually only gets eaten by horses when its dry and in hay.

Ive got 2 sick dogs atm due to them pigging a rotten deer carcase. Darcy sicked up a hoof pretty  gross my daughter thought it was a mussel. So they are both on rice, they had their jabs yesterday as I thought they were a bit better and vet gave them the once over.This morning when I let them out first thing they had somehow got hold of young pigeons and eaten some so they are sick again.

I hope Bear is back to his normal self soon its so miserable seeing them when they are ill.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 June 2011)

Unfortunately the boy is worse, not better. he's refusing food and I've tried everything-chicken, ham, cheese, tripe, all the favourites. I forced down an anti-emetic pill first thing and that was tricky. He's drinking a tiny amount but as this has been going on since Thursday night, he's going back to the vet tomorrow first thing: I think a blood test is the next step, not sure. When Brig has been off his food, it's been for one evening only so this is scaring me. He's been to all the same places as the others, did disappear for a few minutes one day, but was fine that evening.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 June 2011)

Oh poor Bear sorry to hear hes got worse, this weather dosnt help boiling hot one minute and freezing cold the next.  Lets just hope he has eaten something thats disagreed with him. Fingers crossed tomorrow at the vets and he soon bounces back to his normal self.


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 June 2011)

Oh poor lad.  I would stop trying to tempt him with food, he is better without.  If he isn't drinking much by himself I would try and give him water (ideally with a bit of glucose in) off a tablespoon as often as he will take it.  If you are concerned I would phone the vet, they may suggest taking him in so they can get some fluids into him.  Fingers crossed he picks up soon.


----------



## Zoisrus (26 June 2011)

In answer to your original question yes, ragwort is toxic to dogs, even minute amounts. 
http://www.ttlntl.co.uk/2/Health/poisonplants.htm

Poor boy.  Water with honey administered by syringe, or drops off a spoon to help get some fluid in him.  But as suggested above I would phone the vet if concerned if he shows signs of going downhill.

The sweetener xylitol found in human food like mints, sweets, artificially sweetend products, and diabetic foods can cause similar symptoms and is highly toxic.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 June 2011)

He's drinking. Refusing food. Drooling lots, extremely lethargic. My big fear is some kind of poison and the vet gave him anti emetics so he then couldn't vomit it out, although I reckon it would have been too late anyway.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 June 2011)

CT its good he  is drinking but to put your mind at rest ring your vet. Far better to ring him now than to worry all night and then ringing him.


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 June 2011)

The drooling sounds almost as if he could have some sort of obstruction, did your vet check for this?  Have you spoken to the vet today, he/she is probably the best person to advise you.


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 June 2011)

I would get back in touch with the vet today to be on the safe side x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 June 2011)

Drooling is a typical symptom of poisoning. I originally wondered about an obstruction and put my hand down his throat as far as I could (which made him throw up ). I've looked again today and I can't see anything, plus he can eat (he had rice this morning and took a small treat from me last night)

He has thrown up again and I didn't give him the remaining anti emetic cos I figure he needs to rid his system of whatever is causing this. He's had a drink after this so I'm happy he's not dehydrated. 

I'm very concerned that the vet gave him anti emetics when he mentioned poison and like a fool I unquestioningly gave him a tablet myself.  The vet had to look something up on the Internet when I asked about it a while ago and asked me if dogs have the same scent organ (jacbson's?) as cats when I was there yesterday.  He's not newly qualified, he dealt with Jake and the cruciate operation referrals years ago. 

Given that Bear is alert, drinking, following me round, just shattered, I'm just going to sit here and keep an eye on him. Trouble is, if it's poison, it's too late. If it's not poison, then he will get better slowly. 

I'll give him another couple of hours and if he's not looking good, we're off to Medivet (my emergency service is 20 minutes away, Medivet is quite close).


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 June 2011)

Ooh you must be feeling so desperate and helpless and frantic with worry.

Fingers crossed he has just eaten something which is just working its way out of his system and he will soon be back to his normal self.


----------



## Bop! (26 June 2011)

Fingers crossed he's ok, poor little man, and poor you!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 June 2011)

I am so relieved to say that Bear ate some food late last night, was starving and tried to steal my socks this morning!  He seemed physically unable to chew yesterday, like it hurt, dunno what was going on. OH is staying with him all day just to make sure he doesn't go downhill again. 

I snuggled him last night and honestly thought he was dying . I can't express how relieved I am.


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 June 2011)

Ive been waiting for your update and so pleased he is on the mend, they are little shits putting us through this as your mind goes into overdrive.


----------



## CorvusCorax (27 June 2011)

Good news


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2011)

I'm not happy to say that he's again not eating. Lethargic, not interested in anything.


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 June 2011)

Sorry to hear this latest news, I take it a further visit to the vet is on the cards.

If its any consolation after scavenging the rotting deer carcase Diesel & Darcy had a relapse. But I starved them for 24 hours and put them on rice with probiotic yoghurt for 48hours and they are back to normal this week. They never lost their energy though so this not eating and being lethargic is a worry.

Hope this gets sorted quickly and he soon gets back to his old self.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 June 2011)

Oh no, hope he is brighter soon x


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 June 2011)

Oh no, poor Bear, what a worry.  Did the vet have any ideas on Sunday?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2011)

Vet thought poison (so why give anti emetic?). After training with Zak, I came home worried that Bear would be sick and wed be off to the vet, but no, little demon has had chicken, been starving,  so OH gave him rice too. I don't understand! He was quiet all day, the neighbour says, but is currently demanding attention/food.  I'll see how he is in the morning. This is killing me, I'm ridiculously in love with my boys.


----------

